# Wyoming Voters Could Legalize Medical Marijuana in 2016



## burnin1 (Jul 11, 2015)

From thedailychronic.net

Wyoming Voters Could Legalize Medical Marijuana in 2016






By Thomas H. Clarke | The Daily Chronic 
July 11, 2015 11:37 AM 

Wyoming NORML can soon begin collecting signatures in the hopes of placing the the Peggy A. Kelley Wyoming Cannabis Act of 2016 on next year's ballot

CHEYENNE, WY  Supporters of a proposed ballot initiative to legalize medical marijuana in Wyoming can soon begin collecting signatures in the hopes of placing the measure before voters in 2016.

The Wyoming Secretary of States office certified the application for Wyoming NORMLs proposed ballot initiative, the Peggy A. Kelley Wyoming Cannabis Act of 2016, on Friday.

The Secretary of State must remain neutral on the merits of the issue presented by the applicant, said Secretary of State Ed Murray in a press release Friday. Our office reviewed the application and proposed bill submitted by the committee of applicants and determined that it meets the requirements of the law.

The first step of a ballot initiative of any nature requires certification from the office of Secretary of State for compliance with the application process.

Just one more step remains before supporters can begin collecting signatures. According to State Election Director Peggy Nighswonger, petitions can not be printed until the Secretary of States Office has prepared an estimate and explanation of the proposed bills fiscal impact to the state and drafted a summary statement of the bill.

Once printed, petitions will be handed over to Wyoming NORML, and they can begin collecting signatures.

In order for the proposal to appear before voters in the November 2016 election, supporters must collect 25,673 valid signatures from registered voters before February 8, 2016. The required number of signatures is equal to 15% of those voting in the 2014 general election, and collected signatures must come from at least 15% of voters in at least 16 of Wyomings 23 counties.

Under Wyoming law, if supporters are successful in collecting the necessary signatures to place the measure before voters, the proposal would need a majority of affirmative votes of all votes cast in the 2016 general election  not just a majority of the affirmative votes cast on the measure.
If passed, the Peggy A. Kelley Wyoming Cannabis Act of 2016 would allow the use of medical marijuana by patients with debilitating medical conditions if rec commended by the patients physician.

In order to qualify for medical marijuana in Wyoming, patients would need to be suffering from cancer, glaucoma, HIV/AIDS, hepatitis C, amytrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS), Crohns disease, sickle-cell anemia, ulcerative colitis, dementia, Alzheimers disease, cachexia/wasting syndrome, post-traumatic stress disorder, severe pain, severe nausea, seizures (including those that are characteristic of epilepsy), or persistent muscle spasms (including those that are characteristic of multiple sclerosis).

Under the proposal, the Wyoming Department of Revenue Liquor Division would be responsible for the oversight of the medical marijuana program. The Liquor Division would be required by law to conduct an annual review to update the list of qualifying conditions based on peer-reviewed medical research.

Medical marijuana patients would be allowed to possess up to three ounces of marijuana or its equivalent in medical marijuana-infused products, as well as marijuana related paraphernalia.

Patients would also be allowed to grow up to six cannabis plants (3 mature) in an enclosed, locked space.
The proposal also authorizes state-licensed medical marijuana dispensaries, commercial cultivation facilities, testing facilities, and medical marijuana infused product facilities. If the measure is approved by voters, the Liquor Division would have until May 31, 2017 to create regulations for the medical marijuana industry, including how many cultivation and dispensary licences to issue statewide.

The proposal bans the state from imposing an excise tax on medical marijuana sales, but requires marijuana-related businesses to pay any taxes that applies to businesses in general. In addition, the initiative outlines specific limitations on medical marijuana businesses, including prohibiting businesses from being located within 1,000 feet of schools, playgrounds and churches.

According to a study conducted last year by the University of Wyoming, 72% of residents support legalizing marijuana for medical purposes, but only 35% support full legalization at this time.

The proposal, if passed, would also legalize industrial hemp cultivation in the state.





Thomas H. Clarke

http://www.thedailychronic.net/2015/45051/wyoming-voters-could-legalize-medical-marijuana-in-2016/


----------

